# I would love to see your bettas!



## bettagirl100 (12 mo ago)

I love seeing people’s betta photos. I’m making this thread to share the bettas I currently have, and would love to see yours! 

Here is Neptune. He is very calm and is too scared to flare at another male, aka the mirror. I use him for breeding and he has been a father 3 times.









Here is Lola. I use her for breeding also, and have paired her with Neptune. The bettas turn out blue because they are both blue, nothing interesting, but I just do it for the fun of it. 









Here is Layla. I haven’t bred her at all, and she loves food. She rufuses to eat pellets. I bought her and Lola at the same time. I also intended to name them names that start with the same letter. 








They are separated and can’t get to each other.

Here is Lorendo. (Pronounced: LOR n dough)
I actually didn’t name him Leonardo. I don’t know how I came up with his name either. He is very colorful, but is a plakat. I honestly am a bigger fan of long tailed bettas, but his colors make up for it. I bought him at a horrible condition pet shop, and he was the most active one. He was also the most expensive. He has kinda been marbling and turning more black, compared to a photo of when I first got him. Here is a recent photo:


----------



## bettashark23 (11 mo ago)




----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry about the glare! I wanted to get current photos but sadly I get my best photos at night night as my room gets fairly bright. That being said, here is Newt ( *♀) *








Cricket ( *♀)*








Pikmin ( *♂) *








And lastly, Loki ( *♂)*


----------



## bettagirl100 (12 mo ago)

NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> Sorry about the glare! I wanted to get current photos but sadly I get my best photos at night night as my room get fairly bright. That being said, here is Newt ( *♀) *
> View attachment 1038818
> 
> Cricket ( *♀)*
> ...


Woah, I love your bettas so much! You got some good photos of them! I'm so jealous of yours!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I never turn down a chance to show off or talk about my lovely boys!!
Just remember, you asked for it 

(Y'alls babies are absolutely precious by the way!!!)

This is Inaiyau!
Adopted from a LFS, in surprisingly good health back in 2021. He was the unexpected sunshine I needed the day I got him!









Jalaluddin! Also adopted from a LFS. But he's more commonly called "Bubble Eyes". Such a precious boy, can't believe he sat on the shelf for a few months..









Santiago! Also LFS adopted. An old coworker of mine works there and she told me how they'd lost almost that whole shipment to illness, and the Bettas were dropping like flies. They'd be fine one day then gone the next. He was my early Christmas present, adopted December 21st of 2020!









This is Vanek! For what he lacks in an eye he makes up for with ferocity! Also adopted from a LFS. I just have a soft spot for the ones that need that little extra TLC. 









Moroz Rosett! Adopted off aquabid from a breeder up in New York! That 24hrs of shipping was the worse stress I have ever had.. But he arrived feisty and has never lost that spunk! 
I had an algae issue and broke down and got him a snail, who was not supposed to be a permanent resident of the tank but Moroz Rosett has done really well with him. Snails name is Lemon Meringue btw LOL. 

















And last but not least, Kristobal! Adopted from a LFS a town over (between surrounding towns we have several LFS). He'll be 2 this June! 
He's always been my little energetic living rainbow. 









Those are my baby boys! Sorry for the long post


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

My red halfmoon betta, Cthulhu, and my neon tetras. I actually have five neon tetras, but I could only get a pic of three. I also have a veiltail albino betta, Titan, but I couldn’t find a good pic of him, either.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

All of you, you've such wonderfull and cute bettas!!

@NoodleTheMysteryBetta, could you post a pic of your betta tanks? They look so amazing from what i can see, and i'd love to see the hole set up! 

Here's my betta, Espresso!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you! Unfortunately my phone is acting up & wont upload the photos right now but I’ll post them some other time!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Okay, here are my tanks! The first one is Pikmin’s tank. It’s a 9 gallon:








Then we have Loki’s tank, 10 gallons. 








And next is Cricket’s tank, it’s a 15 gallon cube with a school of ember tetras:








And last but not least is Newt’s tank. The plants have grown in a bit more since this photo but I don’t have a more recent photo at the moment.









Aaaaand since they’re bettas too and I love them, photos of my wild betta species. First up is _Betta edithae_ or Edith’s Betta. 
















And my beautiful unimaculata sp. I love these guys. 
















Thanks!!


----------



## OxalisClover (11 mo ago)

@NoodleTheMysteryBetta
Your tanks are amazing!  And I love your wilds! It's so special to be able to care for a species like that  Just curious, what's the tall long-leaved plant in the middle of Cricket's tank? It looks nice and I haven't seen it before.

Here are my little friends:
Chopin the graceful doubletail:









Liszt, the derpy rosetail:









Valencio, the playful doubletail:









Diego, who likes to show off:









Hak who is obsessed with bubbles:









And Shinah, who makes the cutest betta faces:


----------



## BrassCity (10 mo ago)

bettagirl100 said:


> I love seeing people’s betta photos. I’m making this thread to share the bettas I currently have, and would love to see yours!
> 
> Here is Neptune. He is very calm and is too scared to flare at another male, aka the mirror. I use him for breeding and he has been a father 3 times.
> View attachment 1038809
> ...


Lorenzo is amazing. I’d love to see more pictures. He looks like millefiori glass.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

@NoodleTheMysteryBetta, I didn't know your tanks where so amazing!!!! The only thing I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Mango,my female currently in a ten gallon. I’m getting a second female later today(as of posting this)


----------



## BobS123 (2 mo ago)

Here’s Elton. Named him that because he’s so fancy!


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

All of the bettas are gorgeous!!


----------

